# Possible Outback 28krs Buyer



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking at maybe buying a Outback 28KRS toy hauler to camp and take a motorcycle with me. I have a 2005 Ford F250 diesel that should be able to pull it with no problems. My possible problem is fitting my bike into the storage area. I have a couple of bikes but they are both big long bikes. I would like to know what motorcycles that people fit inside of this trailer. I do know that only one bike will fit and it will probably have to be at an angle.

So, what do you have?

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME!!! GREAT choice in models!!! Our m/c is a Honda Shadow - a much smaller bike - but there are several 28krs owners with Harleys...and yes, they fit them in at an angle.

NobleEagle has a Road King that he carries in his 28krs. Here's a thread you may find helpful. Don't be fooled by the title - there's plenty of discussion about the 28krs 28krs & bikes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Glenn
















to Outbackers! 

We love our 28krs...My husband has a HD Dyna Wide Glide.
Hopefully Colorado~Dirtbikers will chime in. He has a 23krs, but not sure exactly how many bikes he fits in the garage.

Good luck with your decision,


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We haul 3 dirtbikes in ours, but it sounds like you have streetbikes.

So what brand of bikes do you have? That will help us help you!

Carey

ps welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the link, there was some good info there. I'm going to try and find someone with the 28krs locally and get a close look myself. I think it is a good camper and I found a used one but i doubt that I will be happy with the storage area. Even if the bikes fit I don't think it is the best solution. I'm worried about loading a 800 pound plus bike and needing to angle it up the ramp and turn the wheel at the top of the ramp and get it in just right. Then tie it down and make sure it doesn't hit anywhere. Seems scary to me.

Now I think the new Outback loft model has a larger garage area. I'm still going to try and check out the 28krs as maybe it might not be as bad as I think it is.

Thanks,
Glenn



wolfwood said:


> WELCOME!!! GREAT choice in models!!! Our m/c is a Honda Shadow - a much smaller bike - but there are several 28krs owners with Harleys...and yes, they fit them in at an angle.
> 
> NobleEagle has a Road King that he carries in his 28krs. Here's a thread you may find helpful. Don't be fooled by the title - there's plenty of discussion about the 28krs 28krs & bikes


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Carey,

Yes I have street bikes only. A kawasaki Nomad with an added trunk and fairing, a Yamaha Venture, and a Kawasaki Vulcan 2000 which I am considering also adding a trunk and a faring to it also.

All three of these bikes are pretty long and very heavy. Not easy to move the fron or rear wheel over if needed into the storage area.

Thanks,
Glenn



Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> We haul 3 dirtbikes in ours, but it sounds like you have streetbikes.
> 
> So what brand of bikes do you have? That will help us help you!
> 
> ...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

With all due respect, I doubt the loft has a bigger garage than the 28KRS (even though I walked in it and seem to think they are the same size at best even with the stairwell in the garage area). The bike would load side to side rather front to back like on a rear ramp toy hauler. The trailer is only 8 feet wide. It can't be any better in the respect that the bike would still have to be loaded on an angle.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi,

I don't know if the garage space is larger in the Loft model, I cannot find any specs yet for that trailer. But I did see that the ramp door is 60 inches wide which I believe is larger than the older models. Those are 50 inches wide according to the Outback web site. So an extra 10 inches wide ramp door might make it easier to load a large bike into the garage, but maybe not? Maybe they made it wider for ATVs to fit?

I may have to go with the more standard rear ramp toy hauler instead of the Outback trailer. Just checking into my options.

Thanks,
Glenn



NobleEagle said:


> With all due respect, I doubt the loft has a bigger garage than the 28KRS (even though I walked in it and seem to think they are the same size at best even with the stairwell in the garage area). The bike would load side to side rather front to back like on a rear ramp toy hauler. The trailer is only 8 feet wide. It can't be any better in the respect that the bike would still have to be loaded on an angle.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Glenn,
Just out of curiosity, what are you looking to load in it? A chopper / Big Dog etc type ride? I am just wondering what size "large bike" you are talking about. I load a Road King with tour pack and full fairing (same size as the Electra Glide) in my 28krs with no problems. I just can't imagine how big it would be that you would not be able to do it unless it was either stretched or had a side hack.

NobleEagle



Glenn said:


> With all due respect, I doubt the loft has a bigger garage than the 28KRS (even though I walked in it and seem to think they are the same size at best even with the stairwell in the garage area). The bike would load side to side rather front to back like on a rear ramp toy hauler. The trailer is only 8 feet wide. It can't be any better in the respect that the bike would still have to be loaded on an angle.


[/quote]


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi,

I have three bikes to choose from, A kawasaki Nomad with an added trunk and fairing, a Yamaha Venture, and a Kawasaki Vulcan 2000 which I am considering also adding a trunk and a faring to it also. The Vulcan 2000 had Corbin Beetle hard bags on it and I really doubt that it will fit. I also doubt the Venture will fit. I think the Nomad probably will fit but it will be tight.

I'm trying to find a 28krs at a local dealer and go from there. It isn't just the length that I am worried about it is also the weight. Most people tell me that they fit the bike in and have to slide the rear end over and these bikes weigh over 800 pounds and I am not sure if I will want to do that.

Thanks,
Glenn



NobleEagle said:


> With all due respect, I doubt the loft has a bigger garage than the 28KRS (even though I walked in it and seem to think they are the same size at best even with the stairwell in the garage area). The bike would load side to side rather front to back like on a rear ramp toy hauler. The trailer is only 8 feet wide. It can't be any better in the respect that the bike would still have to be loaded on an angle.


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I understand completely. When I load mine (which is all of 800+ lbs) I hug the left side of the door and pull to the right as I get it all the way in. Where are you located? (worth a shot in the dark here but if you aren't too far from me you are more than welcome to check out my 28KRS). Good Luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. Glad to see you here.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm in Georgia, near Atlanta. I found someone with the 23krs that isn't to far away and I might be going to his place to see it. He has a Nomad that he takes in his.

Thanks,
Glenn



NobleEagle said:


> I understand completely. When I load mine (which is all of 800+ lbs) I hug the left side of the door and pull to the right as I get it all the way in. Where are you located? (worth a shot in the dark here but if you aren't too far from me you are more than welcome to check out my 28KRS). Good Luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well that won't work...I'm in the Tampa Bay area in Florida. Anyways, just be careful because my neighbor has the 23KRS and if I'm not mistaken, the garage on the 23 is just a tad smaller than on the 28KRS due to the walls of the bathroom in the 28KRS. I remember a while ago we compared and it was just a little smaller.



Glenn said:


> I understand completely. When I load mine (which is all of 800+ lbs) I hug the left side of the door and pull to the right as I get it all the way in. Where are you located? (worth a shot in the dark here but if you aren't too far from me you are more than welcome to check out my 28KRS). Good Luck with whatever you decide.


[/quote]


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> I understand completely. When I load mine (which is all of 800+ lbs) I hug the left side of the door and pull to the right as I get it all the way in. Where are you located? (worth a shot in the dark here but if you aren't too far from me you are more than welcome to check out my 28KRS). Good Luck with whatever you decide.


[/quote]
[/quote]

You are right. The 28KRS's garage is bigger than the 23KRS. My Nomad fits in my garage as long as I hit the right angle. A friend of mine added the trunk off an goldwing and it sticks out 2 inches further than the taillight. I removed the bed in order to add the room for the front tire (wiggle room). I believe the 28 would hold the Nomad but I still think with the added features it would be too small.


----------

